

6 year old boy, wants to reach 1 million Facebook fans - bgtyhn
https://www.facebook.com/Xansfans

======
bgtyhn
HN I know we can make this happen. Do what you can please. Link to the news
article on YouTube [http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=a5LY4EF-
Ik8&desktop_uri=%2Fwa...](http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=a5LY4EF-
Ik8&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Da5LY4EF-Ik8)

